# Loom Knit Baby Blanket



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

I used the Authentic Knitting Board- 60" Wide Afghan Loom to make this blanket. I love the way it turned out. I used the Barnet yarn  its so thick and soft! I set up the board to use as a rake. I marked the following pegs, 1, 8, 11, 14, 17, 20, 23, 26, 29, 32, 35, 38, 42, 45, ¬48, 51, 54, 97, 98, and 99 at this point your at the #1 peg on the opposite side just repeat the same pegs on the opposite side and you will end at the original peg 1 that you marked. Then I skipped those pegs. I used the figure 8 stitch. This makes it super thick. It came out a lot larger than I thought it would. Baby will probably be able to use this until he turns 6.

My sister-in-laws daughter is having a baby boy around Thanksgiving. Now all I have to do is make a few booties and hats.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful..love that stitch...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

How lovely. I never could figure out how to use the looms.
I gave my set of rectangular ones away. It went to a good cause. One of my knitting friends is trying to teach the youngsters at her church to loom knit.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, good yarn pick, like the colors. Moon Loomer


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

What are you using to mark the loom ?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> What are you using to mark the loom ?


Just pieces of yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to get off KP and go knit, I am getting behind. Moon Loomer


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Really a nice blanket.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> I have to get off KP and go knit, I am getting behind. Moon Loomer


----------

